# Whelping Box = hip dysplasia?



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Facebook had an article on shape and bedding materials possibly being a factor in hip dysplasia. 

https://dignblog.wordpress.com/2016...shape-and-surface-of-whelping-box-prevent-it/ 

Hopefully my link will come through.

Is this just more internet baloney?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone else posted this a while back. Before that was posted I talked to a couple people that think this can be of issue.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't know it was an old post. Interesting though.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

As a breeder, it amazes me how much the pups push with their back legs every day. I suspect there is something to it - particularly if you consider the anatomical development of bones and hips of puppies. I also think nutrition plays a role too - especially in the development of tendons, bones, muscles, callogen, and synovial fluids.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

So basically, pups raised on smooth surfaces, like concrete patios, have more of a risk for dysplasia?


----------

